# Marriage certificate attestation



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a really weird situation. I was married in Country 'A' and at that time I was citizen of that country. During that time I was working in Kuwait so I got the marriage certificate attested by embassy of Country 'A' and Kuwait Foreign affairs. 

I later gave up citizenship of 'A' and got citizenship of 'Country B'.

Now I am planning to move to Dubai as a citizen of Country 'B'. Which country will attest the marriage certificate- country 'A' where I was married or 'Country B' where I am residing right now. 

Will they accept documentation attested by another GCC country i.e. Kuwait?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> Will they accept documentation attested by another GCC country i.e. Kuwait?


I would say "no." I believe that, regardless of where you are a citizen, you'll need to get the marriage certificate attested for the country in which you were married/where your marriage was acknowledged. But I'm going on a hunch here...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im with Cairogal on this...they need to be attested in the country that they were issued. (ie countrty where marriage took place)


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats somewhat good news since when I was working in Kuwait I got them attested by the local foreign office of Country 'A. Based on what I am reading it seems that I may also have to get it attested by UAE embassy in Country A and that may be a problem. 

As an alternative, do you think I can get them attested by embassy of Country A in Dubai and subsequently get it attested by Foreign affairs of UAE?


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

could someone let me know if this holds true for educational certificates as well, all my degree certs are from india, but im currently in the US.
Can i get the documents attested from the indian consulate here in the US - or will i have to go to India to get this done?

thanks for your help


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

domink said:


> could someone let me know if this holds true for educational certificates as well, all my degree certs are from india, but im currently in the US.
> Can i get the documents attested from the indian consulate here in the US - or will i have to go to India to get this done?
> 
> thanks for your help


Based on my readings on the forum the certificates need to be attested in the country they are issued. Here are the steps I followed (not sure if the same applies to India) when I was working in Kuwait:
1. Certificates are attested locally where they are issued.
2. Foreign affairs in the local country.
3. Local embassy in UAE ( in my case I got them attested by the local embassy in Kuwait) 
4. Foreign affairs in UAE.

SInce my marriage certificate was already attested locally and then by the foreign affairs in local country and Kuwait I have that part completed. I am thinking that in UAE, I need to first go to Kuwait embassy and get it attested and then get it again attested by foreign affairs UAE. I dont know.


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

*educational degrees attestation*

My degree was from outside the US .I went through evaluation to get the education certificate in the US.
When contacting the secretary of state office in the US, I was told to use the evaluation report and notarize it, send it to the sec of state then to DC then to UAE embassy in DC.
I hope this does help


----------



## pharmacyguy (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Monalisa,
I would be interested to know how that worked out with you. I live in the US and have foreign degrees, birth and marriage certificates. I will be moving to Sharjah. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

The final step to that process if sending it to the UAE embassy once the other bodies have placed their stamps.



> I would be interested to know how that worked out with you. I live in the US and have foreign degrees, birth and marriage certificates. I will be moving to Sharjah. Any help will be appreciated.


Are you a US citizen? If so, contact the State Dept for instructions on how to proceed. You can visit their website for attestation, and they'll answer questions via email but not on the phone. If you are simply an expat living in the US, I would contact your embassy for instructions. What country are the other docs from? I'm American, but my highest degree is from a British university. I'll be paying an company in Dubai to get that attested for me, while I got my birth and marriage certs recently done in the US.


----------



## pharmacyguy (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for your quick reply!

I'm a naturalized US citizen and have my degrees from India/Germany. I have worked before in Saudia Arabia so I have once gone through the pains of ministry attestation process in India and they have put a permanent attestation stamp on the back of my BS and MS degrees. Do I need to get the other certificates attested from the country of issuing or can it be done here in the US because of my US citizenship?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I would contact the US State Dept asap. You can email that question specifically. They'll let you know how to proceed. Any docs obtained outside the US will need to be attested in their country of origin. It sounds like for your degrees you _might_ be in the clear-nothing else but UAE embassy stuff needs to be done. The good thing about the UAE embassy in D.C. is that they actually answer the phone! Not so great at returning left voicemail messages, but they do answer the phone.

As for marriage and birth, you'll need to involve the country in which those docs were issued. I would ask the US State Dept how to proceed. I believe it involves getting stamps from the embassies in question.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

pharmacyguy said:


> Thank you for your quick reply!
> 
> I'm a naturalized US citizen and have my degrees from India/Germany. I have worked before in Saudia Arabia so I have once gone through the pains of ministry attestation process in India and they have put a permanent attestation stamp on the back of my BS and MS degrees. Do I need to get the other certificates attested from the country of issuing or can it be done here in the US because of my US citizenship?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


The educational degrees are attested in the country they are issued. So the UAE embassy in INdia / Germany need to attest them.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> The educational degrees are attested in the country they are issued. So the UAE embassy in INdia / Germany need to attest them.


Very true! I know that in London, if your degree certificate was issued anywhere else apart from the UK, you would be wasting your time going to the UAE Embassy. They summarise it in 2 sentences ' we do not legalise foreign degrees; please send it back to the country where it was issued!'. Contact the UAE embassy in the country where the degree was issued and they will advise you of the process. I believe it differs from country to country!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry about that-they're right about the UAE in the country in which is was issued. Didn't mean to lead you astray!


----------



## pharmacyguy (Jul 29, 2008)

You guys are awesume!
Don't worry cairogal, you are doing a good job.

Thanks again for the information.
I'll be back again.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pharmacyguy said:


> You guys are awesume!
> Don't worry cairogal, you are doing a good job.
> 
> Thanks again for the information.
> I'll be back again.


I'm sure that all will be well and in no time at all, you would have completed the process. I found the process quite straightforward but obviously time consuming. The worse part was getting my certificates legalised by the UAE embassy. The queue was something else!!! Hey, now that it's over, I've already forgotten about the 2 hr wait!!!


----------

